# Too many Chiefs!



## Chard56

Everytime I log on to this forum just reminds me why I don't log on here very often. Fishy friends is arguing with Bettaman and both of them and lohochata are making remarks and only confusing the poor person who started the post by asking a simple question. And what's up with all these redundant sticky's? You have inexperienced young kids trying to make important articles and threads on everything from Breeding and raising to selling and culling Bettas when none of them have a freakin' clue about any of the subjects. How's that spawning through a divider working out for you Bettaman? What the hell, man! Who's running this place. Get a grip on things and do some research and make some actual factual sticky's so these younger Betta enthusiasts have a chance to succeed instead of reading the B.S. you've got posted now. ~ Richard


----------



## Guest

I think the reason why Betta man is having so many problems is because he thinks he knows everything there is to know about bettas. I would like to make a sticky thread about how to care for bettas but I don't have very much experience with them. I have only kept like maybe 4 and they have died within 2 years. Betta man just needs to listen to those who know what they are talking about when it comes to bettas. I don't know much about bettas but what I do know I share.

As you can see in his thread, The spawn log, Betta man has been unsuccessful. He has been having diseases with his bettas. I hope that one day he is successful with his bettas.

Glad to see you back. I would love to learn more about bettas and their care as I would love to keep them for longer than 2 years. Welcome back Chard56, please stay!

As regards to why people are arguing with Betta man, everyone has different opinions and Betta man just keeps arguing that we are all wrong and he is right.

We need you Chard56, you know more about bettas than Betta man.


----------



## Betta man

This reminds me why I dislike this forum so much. Honestly, I believe he wasn't pulling my leg, but I haven't tried his way. He has fry too. I trust results. That's why I trust chard. Yungster owns the forum but the old salt runs it and pretty much makes up the rules. The admins don't keep tabs on the mods which is why lohachata has gotten away with those remarks. Betta fry are some of the hardest freshwater fish to raise the fry. My factual sticky is about caring for bettas. It's under the bettas section. Try reading it. I admit, when I wrote the sticky about tail types, I had been misled by wrong information on a different forum. The only thing that matches the description of B.S. is your language. Please get your point across without cussing and other foul language. Also, if you haven't noticed, today is the 30th. Those posts were a long time ago. I haven't seen fishyfriends in ages. I do not think I know everything angelclown. I may not be the most experienced betta keeper, but I do know enough to keep them. The last fish I had die was because bleach didn't kill a disease that was in one of my tanks. Gosh, that was totally my fault right? NO! Not my fault the bleach didn't kill the stupid disease. I haven't tried to spawn bettas in months and the last time my fry died was because some unknown disease wiped them out. I am not the only person out there that dislikes this forum because of trolls and flamers. I have talked to other people who left because of flamers. I have considered leaving this forum. At the rate it's going, I will. I may get banned for saying all this, but it's true.


----------



## Guest

Betta man: why don't you sit back and learn from these people that know about bettas, like Chard56? I have to go back and read your sticky about the care of bettas. As for flamers, you just have to know how to deal with them. I was on a motorcycle forum and they flame people, I did leave and never went back. Don't leave just yet, just sit back and learn from those who can keep bettas from getting sick. They are hardy fish but they are the hardest to keep. I have read that about bettas. I hope that you are successful in keeping bettas. Lohachata gets away with the things he says because he isn't being offensive, he is being honest and funny. If you have experienced an illness with a betta, share that experience. That is what I do, I share my experience that I have had with my bettas and if I know a bit more then I will share that. I think that the reason why lohachata flames you is because you are coming off as a know-it-all. I know that you aren't a know-it-all, but you do come across as that.


----------



## BV77

Above all , people need to remember that fishkeeping is NOT an exact science. What works for one, may not work for you. So advise should only be given from results that you have had, and realize that your way may or may not be the right way of doing things. It just worked for you. When taking someone's adivse, take it with a grain of salt. Get advise from several people, then weigh and decide your course of action.


----------



## bullseyejoey

Guys cut the fighting out! Although I will agree that Yungster is barely on the website, but the mods and admins are always here to help. Yes some user make bad remarks but the person I'm getting the most help from is Loha. Loha: shout out to you! People like the mods are only trying to help and as you can see, at least one mod usually replies to every thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WildForFish

Betta man said:


> Betta fry are some of the hardest freshwater fish to raise the fry. .



Again untrue...


----------



## Guest

WildForFish: Betta man is correct about betta fry being the hardest to raise. Says so right here:

http://mikejacobs.50megs.com/RaisingBettaFry.html


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

Chard56 said:


> Everytime I log on to this forum just reminds me why I don't log on here very often. Fishy friends is arguing with Bettaman and both of them and lohochata are making remarks and only confusing the poor person who started the post by asking a simple question. And what's up with all these redundant sticky's? You have inexperienced young kids trying to make important articles and threads on everything from Breeding and raising to selling and culling Bettas when none of them have a freakin' clue about any of the subjects. How's that spawning through a divider working out for you Bettaman? What the hell, man! Who's running this place. Get a grip on things and do some research and make some actual factual sticky's so these younger Betta enthusiasts have a chance to succeed instead of reading the B.S. you've got posted now. ~ Richard




Lol seriously?

thanks again to those of you who are so very helpful! We arent always correct with our info, I dont think any of our petty arguments are really that harmful! We still find ways to be helpful...its a community all giving different advice from things weve learned as well as personal experiences...theres no way we will all agree, thats like saying you will never argue with your wife/husband/best friend! If anyone has an argument free relationship with fellow humans please share your tricks of the trade! Id love to know how to manage that. Everyone has something to offer and as BV77 says, take what want from the information that is provided. All I can say is thank you, you guys are like my fish family!

When there are betta educated people on the board, which I imagine you are based on the excitment im seeing from others posting, they really should be helping the beginners, not sitting back watching and then bashing those of us who are actually trying. Its easy to point the finger at others. Try helping not blaming.


----------



## Guest

FriendlyFishies: I think that Chard56's point is that people need to stop flamming each other, thinking that they know more about bettas than the other person. I agree with Chard56, everyone should research before giving advice and have the experience to give advice. If a person has experience with ich, then they can post their experience and maybe that will work for them. I also like what BV77 said, "When taking someone's adivse, take it with a grain of salt. Get advise from several people, then weigh and decide your course of action." So I think that all of us should take this advice.


----------



## emc7

There have been more arguments in the betta section than elsewhere. Some of it is personality clashes, some of it is honest disagreement, But both causes threads to go off an argument tangent rather than reply to the poster's question. I think a lot of us our guilty of reading only "new posts" and jumping into the fray without scrolling up to see what the real question is. 

I promise to try to stay on task or keep quiet.


----------



## WildForFish

Angelclown said:


> WildForFish: Betta man is correct about betta fry being the hardest to raise. Says so right here:
> 
> http://mikejacobs.50megs.com/RaisingBettaFry.html[/QUOTE
> 
> ONE Quote......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As some one who has not only raised Betta fry but also fortunate to have guidance by Betta Breeders, I disagree.
> 
> While I will agree with the_ first two weeks _being the most difficult with Betta fry, they are not the hardest to raise to adult.
> 
> The key to raising healthy Betta fry, being prepared and dedicated throughout the process in all aspects.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=81430
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=82911
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=51144
> 
> http://www.bettatalk.com/what_fry_eat.htm
> 
> http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/feedingfry.htm
> 
> 
> BUT then again, you need to have healthy Bettas to start with.


----------



## weedkiller

how can you say its the reason why you dont come on here lol..
comon guys, imagine it being like your community aquarium, not everyone gets along there either, and because one little fishy keeps being mean does that mean you are going to stay away from there too lol
seriously now, just learn to get along,txt has no emotion and is easy to misunderstand especially if the reader has got the hump anyway,


----------



## Chard56

I wish I had time to try and make sense of all the stickys and make corrections or make my own but I don't. When I see someone giving wrong advice though I will call them on it. I work every day checking my spawning tanks, feeding all 1,500 Bettas plus my colonies of Guppies and Oscar/Catfish tank. Taking pictures to answer emails and post to the forums and my Aquabid page. This is what I do, period. I don't recommend anyone else try thinking they can make a living doing what I do, it's hard, uh; I don't want to say work but it is. It's what I love doing so I don't have to punch a clock or do what someone else wants me to do. My last employer and the assistant and Chief of police of Branson say I have "Authority issues". I just don't like being pushed around or bullied. Ask me nicely and you'd be surprised how far that will get you. I've moderated on a couple other forums but I don't think I could ever keep up with this managerie. I really enjoyed this forum a couple years ago but then I ran into a jerk from Texas (some of you may remember, not naming names BW) and quit logging on for quite some time. After I saw they had left I started coming back but as you can see I was turned off again by all the bad advice and oneupmanship going on. I really like helping others with their problems but like I said I calls 'em as I sees 'em and that only sets up an arguement. I'll try if you do, just quit all the B. uh...bologna.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

I guess im just simply offended by the original post. The recent post that we're talking about was one of the first times ive ever disagreed with Bettaman, and I feel I am pleasant about my disagreements...and I get brought into a post that makes me seem like a consistant problem for the forum...its just not right or fair.


----------



## lohachata

i must agree that betta fry are nowhere near the most difficult fry to raise..i am by no means a betta expert ; but i have raised thousands of them with very little problem..but i have and still do keep and breed several species that are far more difficult to rear...many of the loricaridae species are much more difficult..as well as many tetras and rasboras,some species of gouramies and rainbows too..compared to them bettas are a snap..
i also agree that absolute dedication and preparation are critical..having 1 extra tank and food like hikari first bites is not "prepared"...

if i give information or advice on something , it is coming from my own personal experiences and not from what i heard from a source that i don't personally know as one that is valid.
and i also agree that it is an absolute fact that what works for one may not work for another..i have done a lot of crazy stuff with fish in the last 40 years..stuff that i would not suggest for others to try. 
i remember having a conversation many years ago with Paul Loiselle about bettas and the quest to develop a pure green line...no black scale edges..or head..just a pure emerald green....he said that that was probably going to next to impossible to do....he was right as i have yet to see one....we talked about the genetics of bettas and ways to achieve certain desired traits and it came down to the fact that the ability to predict exactly what will come out of a spawn of bettas is not possible....the keeping and breeding is easy..raising the fry is easy....knowing what is coming is not....predictability is only a small percentage..the best we can do is take good care of our fish and enjoy them..study them and learn from them...and perhaps one day somebody will develop that pure green betta....and become rich..


----------



## Betta man

If you read my post, I said some of the hardest fw fry to raise. The aren't the hardest, but they are hard. I think that if someone wanted to develop a green betta, they should breed splendens with smaragdina. Wildforfish, I have talked with several breeders who say bettas are tricky fish. One of my big arguments was about amputating part of the fins on a betta. I successfully did this with direction and was saying my personnel experience. Friendly fishies, when you disagreed with me, I did not feel offended. You are very polite and nice. Bullsyejoey, have you ever been a member of another forum? They have no flaming rules, some have rules that if a mod flames, he or she will be banned. If the people there disagree with you, they say it politely and respectfully. I am a member of two of those forums, and those forums get loyalty from their members. Forums that allow flamers only damage themselves.


----------



## Chard56

Green? I grew up with nothing but Green, Red or Blue Bettas. I found a Yellow one I thought was an albino but it was just a dull non-iredescent Yellow. I did get a Brown one out of his spawn though. Not the Chocolates we have today. It was just Brown. I get Green Bettas almost everytime I crossbreed colors. Maybe they've been crossed with Blue, Steel and Royal Blue so much over the years the color genes have combined to make the Turquoise that's so common. Now Purple, that was something I get excited about. I had some dark Purple bodied fry show up in a spawn 4 years ago and have been working on them ever since. Getting rich,.... not likely. Getting credit for developing the color,....hopefully. Seeing their color enhance with every generation (and getting 18 to 25 bucks apiece) .....priceless!


----------



## weedkiller

i see a red betta couple of weeks ago, gotta admit it looked a beauty, it was a deep blood red, crimson red i suppose you would call it.. if i didnt have the tetras in the smaller tank i would have got him there and then
like you say the more common i see are purple in colour or blue, everyone seems to have them


----------



## Guest

Chard56: what colors are not as common as the others? I know red and blue are common, but what about the other colors?


----------



## Chard56

I'm talking about a true breeding Purple strain of Betta, not an occassional Purplish, or Purpley colored one. Other than my Purple line I don't know of anyone in the known universe that has one. I get a lot of inquiries asking if I have White, Black; Purple or the so called Fancy multi-colored Dragon types. The "holy grail" White Halfmoons must be hard to maintain or they wouldn't get $100 on Aquabid for them. I bought one at Petco a few weeks ago (not for $100) and put him in a spawning tank with one of my pale White/Green Pastels. I don't think any color is really rare except Albinos. Popular colors I get asked for I try to accomodate by getting that color and seeing how the offspring sell. Black Orchid, anything Black; Orange, Yellow; White and MG. Purple and Dragon all sell well along with the Marbles and Butterflies.


----------



## Betta man

Chard56 said:


> I'm talking about a true breeding Purple strain of Betta, not an occassional Purplish, or Purpley colored one. Other than my Purple line I don't know of anyone in the known universe that has one. I get a lot of inquiries asking if I have White, Black; Purple or the so called Fancy multi-colored Dragon types. The "holy grail" White Halfmoons must be hard to maintain or they wouldn't get $100 on Aquabid for them. I bought one at Petco a few weeks ago (not for $100) and put him in a spawning tank with one of my pale White/Green Pastels. I don't think any color is really rare except Albinos. Popular colors I get asked for I try to accomodate by getting that color and seeing how the offspring sell. Black Orchid, anything Black; Orange, Yellow; White and MG. Purple and Dragon all sell well along with the Marbles and Butterflies.


Petco has been having trouble with its fish having mycro which is a relative of tuberculosis. I would be really careful with that fish if I was you. Their farm is infected from what I hear.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Chard56. I miss my halfmoon that I had, he was read and blue, but when I took a picture of him he looked purple. I would like to have a good healthy halfmoon betta, the color I would like to get a really pretty teal. Chard56: have you ever seen a teal betta, or get one from one of your spawns?


----------



## lohachata

kind of strange......i haven't seen anything like mycro ; nor have i heard anything about petco having troubles with it...99% of all the bettas are actually quite healthy..there are always at least 50 in stock at all times..maybe you have some kind of inside line to the petco farms......
chard...i'm not talking about kind of green..or them having any other colors..no other colors on the ventrals or pectoral..no black head..no black edging on the scales or fins...
nothing but pure emerald green from nose to tail...i have to see one and am pretty sure they do not exist.
in my opinion a great many colors around today are really ugly...but breeders don't want to have to cull ugly fish..it would cost them too much money...so they come up with some kind of name and hype the daylights out of it...i just can't understand how or why some halfwitted twit would name a betta color "musdtard gas"..kinda sick to me..

angel.....teal is a bird......lol


----------



## Guest

Lohachata: here is a link that says that teal is a color

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teal

The color I like is teal blue.


----------



## Obsidian

As an admin I have one piece to add, non Betta related. 

I do not feel it is my job to assert that what someone says is invalid, stupid, or otherwise stem the flow of their knowledge, be it good, bad or indifferent. In a thread the correct information will come out the vast majority of the time. 

It is not my job to tell someone to be soft or sweet with their words. People get passionate- passion is good. When it goes into the realm of now you are just outright being mean we do step in if it goes on for any length. We do not delete the mean threads, but we will close them. The reason we do not delete is because in the middle of all of the people getting off track- there is also really good information being exchanged in other answers. I have on occasion had to edit threads to rid them of the more ridiculous statements, but frankly if I have to go through that kind of effort then the thread just needs to be closed. I warn before I close. 

We have had repeat offenders and we have dealt with them. That has included moderators at times. Overall though we look at this as a place for free information where people are able to handle what is being said, because the vast majority are big boys and girls who know how to handle disagreements, when to take something personally and when not to. 

It's a forum, that means discussion- and we let people discuss.


----------



## emc7

If I see something I disagree with or I think is unclear, I tend to jump in. I try not to insult people. You can say you disagree with out saying someone is "always wrong" or is an idiot. 

Just be nice. If you can't say anything nice or useful, don't say anything at all.

If there is someone you just can't stand (I've had a few), you can add them to the "ignore list" and never see another of their posts. It can be a little confusing if you don't know what people are responding to, but can be worth it for the aggravation saved.


----------



## weedkiller

Hear Hear!


----------



## emc7

After further review, I think it's myco, not mycro. Any Petco's here are good here, too. I think their fish from FA are as healthy as you can hope from a chain. 

Considering how global the fish supplies are, you can't trust any new fish. Always QT everything. Always.

I always figured the chain store bettas were the "culls". That someone buys up thumbnail sized rejects and rears them by the thousands.


----------



## lohachata

what i am seeing now that i had never seen before in my years in the hobby is the sale of baby bettas.....the store i work at has quite a few of them..and i believe that they are the same price as the adults....which means major profits all the way around...for the breeder...selling his fish at 4-6 weeks old instead of have to house and then sort for 5 or 6 months.....and chains like petco pay only pennies per fish.....much the same as angelfish..when i was breeding the young were kept for about 3 months old or quarter sized bodies....now they are sold at 6 weeks and dime sized bodies..

emc.....i had never heard it called mycro or myco...only as fish TB...lol....but i know a couple of members of our club that had it...not a pretty thing...

angel.......i was teasing....lol


----------



## C. King

I have had no problems with bullying, bad advice, flaming or arguments on this forum. Of course, we all are responsible for researching any advice we get (or give!) and some people are more verbal than others, but that would be true on any forum. I am grateful for those who share their experiences. The moderators do a great job here, and this is the first negative comment I've read since I joined. I am grateful to have found a place where I can talk fish with others who share my enthusiasm!


----------



## cossie

Really c.King? did you report it

This is just my opinion but a forum is a place to come and ask qustions. I do not think you shoud try and help someone and answer there question if you are unsure and if you are unsure i think you should state "i may be worng".

As for Loha's comments it depends how you take them, personally some of the blunt ones make me laugh but they are short and give a simple staright answer  Nice to have you back though Chard


----------



## Chard56

@ C. King. Since you just joined last month you missed the instances I am speaking of. I too haven't had any of those problems lately and hopefully continue to do so. It seems to come and go and when it persists I just find somewhere else to visit and keep checking back until I feel it's safe to continue my correspondence. I enjoy this forum for the most part and feel I can express my points and feeling without being repremanded or chastised for doing so. (Within reason) Unlike another forum (UB) where I had a negative 125 reputation. I quit making any and all comments even when I knew I could help someone because of all the flack I got from many of the members and mods. You can't even log on there because of malware now, (couldn't have happened to a worse, er uh nicer forum) I got so sick of bad advice and hearing one male Betta per 5 gallon tank I wanted to puke! None of the younger Betta enthusiasts can afford that. When I was thirteen I had a 5 gallon for a spawning tank and a ten gallon to keep the 5 or 6 females in with a 4 or 5 compartment Betta barracks to hold the males. A jar or two for infusoria and a little brine shrimp hatchery and that's it. A five for every male, two 30's, one for the females and one for a growout tank; are you kidding! I thought the old man was going to kill me when I snuck the 5 gallon in to put on the bottom of the ten gallon stand! Don't get me wrong here, I do not advise keeping your Bettas in little Betta barracks and 1/2 gallon jars or vases but a 5 gallon I would at least divide it in two.


----------



## Betta man

Chard56 said:


> Unlike another forum (UB) where I had a negative 125 reputation. I quit making any and all comments even when I knew I could help someone because of all the flack I got from many of the members and mods. You can't even log on there because of malware now, (couldn't have happened to a worse, er uh nicer forum) I got so sick of bad advice and hearing one male Betta per 5 gallon tank I wanted to puke! None of the younger Betta enthusiasts can afford that. When I was thirteen I had a 5 gallon for a spawning tank and a ten gallon to keep the 5 or 6 females in with a 4 or 5 compartment Betta barracks to hold the males. A jar or two for infusoria and a little brine shrimp hatchery and that's it. A five for every male, two 30's, one for the females and one for a growout tank; are you kidding! I thought the old man was going to kill me when I snuck the 5 gallon in to put on the bottom of the ten gallon stand! Don't get me wrong here, I do not advise keeping your Bettas in little Betta barracks and 1/2 gallon jars or vases but a 5 gallon I would at least divide it in two.


Haha! Lol That forum sucked. I got a minus 24+ rep because I said stealing was wrong! I decided I was gonna go to their houses and steal their bettas after that lol. Anyways, this forum would do a lot better if there were rules against flaming.


----------



## Guest

I think that there are rules against flamming, isn't there mods (other than Betta man)?

I love this forum. I get to share my experiences with fish and get to learn more about them and how to keep them. 

Yeah I laugh when I see loha's posts because of the bluntness and honesty that he puts out there. He gets his point across without flamming anyone.

lohachata: I know you were kidding, but I was like "how can teal be a bird?" I love your teasing, it makes me laugh and puts me in a good mood.

Maybe this will help: if anyone has a problem with someone, they should PM that person and discuss the problem with them through PMs and not on the forum.

Chard56: the betta in your avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## Betta man

Angelclown said:


> I think that there are rules against flamming, isn't there mods (other than Betta man)?
> 
> I love this forum. I get to share my experiences with fish and get to learn more about them and how to keep them.
> 
> Yeah I laugh when I see loha's posts because of the bluntness and honesty that he puts out there. He gets his point across without flamming anyone.
> 
> lohachata: I know you were kidding, but I was like "how can teal be a bird?" I love your teasing, it makes me laugh and puts me in a good mood.
> 
> Maybe this will help: if anyone has a problem with someone, they should PM that person and discuss the problem with them through PMs and not on the forum.
> 
> Chard56: the betta in your avatar is gorgeous!


lol I'm not a mod.


----------



## lohachata

chard...pure purple is another color i have not seen....but if i find a good one i'll get it for the wife as purple is her favorite color....

i really don't think that i am vicious to anyone...yes ; i can be pretty blunt...but i am honest about my abilities and what i truly do or do not know..what i do not believe in is coddling anyone just to not offend them..some folks just can't handle honesty and straightforwardness......as i always say.....i will be the first person to tell you that i am no expert on anything....i am still learning about this hobby.....

and i am upon occasion a wise guy...will often mess with folks......lol

angel......TEAL...............lol

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Blue-winged_Teal/id


----------



## Chard56

@ Bettaman. Only a minus 24? You must not have made too many posts. I got that minus 125 within the first month almost. Someone would answer a question with an idotic, made up; guessed at or just plain wrong answer and I'd call B.S., especially on the amount of fish per tank subject and I'd get jumped on by 12 different fanatics and insane mods. That place was a nut house! I was thinking on that divider thing. Maybe the guy was talking about leaving them seperate with the divider for a certain length of time and then introducing them to breed otherwise it makes no sense, unless he was just pulling your leg. That's the kind of bad informantion that gets me going. Yet another reason why I don't get on yahoo answers (besides not having time for all their problems). People on there just answering to be answering or trying to boost their reputation and rating.


----------



## Chard56

lohachata said:


> chard...i'm not talking about kind of green..or them having any other colors..no other colors on the ventrals or pectoral..no black head..no black edging on the scales or fins...
> nothing but pure emerald green from nose to tail...i have to see one and am pretty sure they do not exist.
> in my opinion a great many colors around today are really ugly...but breeders don't want to have to cull ugly fish..it would cost them too much money...so they come up with some kind of name and hype the daylights out of it...i just can't understand how or why some halfwitted twit would name a betta color "musdtard gas"..kinda sick to me..
> 
> angel.....teal is a bird......lol


 Yeah, lets name the color of my strain of Bettas after a horrible type of sticky yellow gas that starts to burn and peel your skin off on contact used in the Vietnam war! I get a kick out of naming the colors of my Bettas on Aquabid. With in a few days the overseas sellers will come up with similarly colored Bettas with the same name or description. Anything with a fair amount of Red Wash is automatically the main color followed by Devil. Blue Devil HMPK or Black Orchid Devil Dragon Short bodied Hi-fin forktailed Halfsun buy-it-now price only $100.00 for some poor decrepid Betta that should have been fed to my Oscar before the age of 3 weeks like it's something special!


----------



## Chard56

*Pm*



Angelclown said:


> I think that there are rules against flamming, isn't there mods (other than Betta man)?
> 
> I love this forum. I get to share my experiences with fish and get to learn more about them and how to keep them.
> 
> Yeah I laugh when I see loha's posts because of the bluntness and honesty that he puts out there. He gets his point across without flamming anyone.
> 
> lohachata: I know you were kidding, but I was like "how can teal be a bird?" I love your teasing, it makes me laugh and puts me in a good mood.
> 
> Maybe this will help: if anyone has a problem with someone, they should PM that person and discuss the problem with them through PMs and not on the forum.
> 
> Chard56: the betta in your avatar is gorgeous!


 I think every friend I had on UB was from PMing them to warn them against trying to buck their system. Especially when it can to breeding petstore Bettas. OMG did I go round and round over that subject. Speaking of which: My avatar is the result of 7 generations of my selective breeding from.....you guessed it! Pet store Bettas!


----------



## Betta man

Lol. I went inactive after I got mad. Yeah, I should've gotten at least a minus 60 rep on there for the time I was on, but I didn't post that much.


----------



## bullseyejoey

This is a great forum with great members and we shouldn't be fighting. We all have something in common: we all love fish. We are all connected because of that characteristic and we shouldn't break the connection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chard56

*Purple*



lohachata said:


> chard...pure purple is another color i have not seen....but if i find a good one i'll get it for the wife as purple is her favorite color....
> I have a spawn of about a hundred 2 & 1/2 month old Purple fry I need to jar. This is the first one jarred another 40 or 50 to go.


----------



## Chard56

*Teal*



Angelclown said:


> Thank you Chard56. I miss my halfmoon that I had, he was read and blue, but when I took a picture of him he looked purple. I would like to have a good healthy halfmoon betta, the color I would like to get a really pretty teal. Chard56: have you ever seen a teal betta, or get one from one of your spawns?


 I already answered this once. I must have hit Preview instead of Submit, darn it. I had a spawn of Plakats a couple years ago. Here are two of the brothers from that spawn. Teal Green:








Teal Blue:


----------



## Chard56

bullseyejoey said:


> This is a great forum with great members and we shouldn't be fighting. We all have something in common: we all love fish. We are all connected because of that characteristic and we shouldn't break the connection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Who's fighting? We are having a wonderful conversation. I think one of the best ever! Wanna' make something of it? Ha ha!


----------



## weedkiller

i was banned from a forum for saying 'crap' for 2 years on aquaticcommunity.com, got a message saying its a family forum and the decision will not be reversed...
tbh there was a lot of words that i could have useed that were a lot near the mark and in the uk that word is a real toned down version to what it could mean (if it means summin else elsewhere and offends im sorry).
i am a community organiser in a gaming community (which is 1 down from the leader) and know that if you lead like you are the god or let your status go to your head then you will have an empty community, everyone should have the freedom of speech and should be able to give advice good or bad, should be able to take the constructive criticism when it comes with out sulking like a baby, we can all be wrong in our advice and i would hope that if someone feels my advice is bad then say so, politely, no need to jump all over someone and try to make them look the size of an ant.... (not that any one has)
we can all agree to disagree, if someone does disagree with you, you shouldnt get the hump with it, take note and move on, if you disagree with them you have the right to say so, thats when it becomes a discussion, a bit like now... this has become a discussion, no one is jumping down anyones throat.
If you was to start clamping down on what can or cant be said, within reason obviously, you can lose more members that way as nobody likes to be silenced in life or on any forums.


----------



## Betta man

Chard56 said:


> I already answered this once. I must have hit Preview instead of Submit, darn it. I had a spawn of Plakats a couple years ago. Here are two of the brothers from that spawn. Teal Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal Blue:





Chard56 said:


> Who's fighting? We are having a wonderful conversation. I think one of the best ever! Wanna' make something of it? Ha ha!


Very pretty fish chard. Too bad I'm only breeding Imbellis. Well, not really, but they are pretty.  

I agree. This is a very wonderful conversation. I am insulted that you would call it a fight. I agree. let's make something of it. This thread is too peaceful for a complaint thread.


----------



## C. King

ooo, that teal green is amazing! What a color!


----------



## Chard56

I didn't start this to put anyone down but to bring attention to the oneupmanship that was going on and the posting of stickys that were meant to be factual articles on the subject of breeding and the raising of fry. Neither of which are based on fact, personal experience or explain proceedures properly. They needed to be edited for content, detailed desciption and probably spelling. They were just allowed to be posted as is. That kind of mis-information and misguided enthusiasm is what I'm talking about. There's enough confusing, contradicting and false information out there on the internet as it is.


----------



## Guest

Chard56 said:


> I already answered this once. I must have hit Preview instead of Submit, darn it. I had a spawn of Plakats a couple years ago. Here are two of the brothers from that spawn. Teal Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal Blue:


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!! I want one of each. How much are you charging for them, if you still have them? I would like young ones so that I can enjoy them, but not too young as I am still not real experienced with bettas yet. I have to see what I have after I get what I need for my cats, rabbits, and household, but I think I might be able to afford a couple of them.


----------



## Vayurules

Wonderful specimens Chard, I can hardly raise fry to adulthood, much less hope they turn out as beautiful as those two. What colors were the parents?


----------



## Chard56

Vayurules said:


> Wonderful specimens Chard, I can hardly raise fry to adulthood, much less hope they turn out as beautiful as those two. What colors were the parents?


 I had to think and go back almost 5 years to look these up.


----------

